# A boy and his duck



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,he would make a good gundog.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That is one good lucking pup. You're very lucky.
(Gosh, how I miss those times when ours were still just puppies )


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry I just have to comment.

Your boy is so gorgeous! He's soooooo.... creamy'ly WHITE! Wow. He's going to grow up to stand out of the crowd!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw, little Charlie. As gorgeous as always.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, he's growing! And such a gorgeous coat already 
How's Aya and Gunner and Lottie?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - is he gorgeous or what? What a beautiful pup! Yep - I'd say he is a retriever! HAHA!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Wow, he's growing! And such a gorgeous coat already
> How's Aya and Gunner and Lottie?


haha! Dont ask! Aya is like a barrell, two weeks b4 her pups arrive, cant wait! Lottie is in season and teases Gunner for a Bonk! Poor Gunner doesnt know whats up or down this week. Lottie is in her favourite place, the car and Guns is relaxing in the garden. Bliss!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh wow! What a beautiful handsome boy he is! Thanx for sharing such a cute photo!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie is so handsome and sweet!
I think he would make a great gundog!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Charles is really growing a healthy long coat there. It should be just amazing by the time he is full grown. What a good looking bird dog you have there.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh wow hes too cute! gorgeous boy and looks like he loves that duck


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy!!! If retrieving doesn't work out he can always be a naturalist!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> haha! Dont ask! Aya is like a barrell, two weeks b4 her pups arrive, cant wait! Lottie is in season and teases Gunner for a Bonk! Poor Gunner doesnt know whats up or down this week. Lottie is in her favourite place, the car and Guns is relaxing in the garden. Bliss!


Promise us pics like with Lottie, OK?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking that Charlie has some retriever in him.......


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Charlie is a great looking boy, ( bit like Tom at that age ) wonder how long the duck will last ??


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> Charlie is a great looking boy, ( bit like Tom at that age ) wonder how long the duck will last ??


If Charlie turnes out like Tom then I will be delighted. So far the duck has lasted since Lotties birthday which was December 18th.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What a gorgeous boy!! He is such a looker!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Charles Darwin would make a good ANYTHING!!! He gets more gorgeous as gets older!!! What a wonderful boy he must be!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww, how cute! Ozzy had one of those cute little ducks. He played with it for months on end ... and at about 10-1/2 months, he ripped it's poor little head off.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

All I can say is GORGEOUS!! GORGEOUS!! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

First of all, what a SPECTACULAR golden puppy, he is GLORIOUS!!!

Second of all, could he BE any more adorable with that huge duck in his mouth. Oh my gosh, I really could just eat him up!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> First of all, what a SPECTACULAR golden puppy, he is GLORIOUS!!!
> 
> Second of all, could he BE any more adorable with that huge duck in his mouth. Oh my gosh, I really could just eat him up!


Hi isnt glorious at the moment. He has just dug the largest hole in the garden I have ever seen. His creamy coat is now black with soil. He surely is a SPECTACULAR GIT!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL! Sounds familiar!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Hi isnt glorious at the moment. He has just dug the largest hole in the garden I have ever seen. His creamy coat is now black with soil. He surely is a SPECTACULAR GIT!


That reminds me of another puppy... His brother comes to mind!! : But I think Benji may be worse than Charlie!! haha


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> That reminds me of another puppy... His brother comes to mind!! : But I think Benji may be worse than Charlie!! haha


Charlie with his hole!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Charlie with his hole!


Charlie and Benji are really alike!

We have a picture just like that!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> Charlie and Benji are really alike!
> 
> We have a picture just like that!


GITS!!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> GITS!!!


Hahahaha... exactly! :


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

How long did the ducky last? Our duck with our little Daisy was about a week.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie is gorgeous, he is getting so big now.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

kellange123 said:


> How long did the ducky last? Our duck with our little Daisy was about a week.


The duck is still intact. Im sure there will be an end, but hopefully not just yet. :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------

